
Post-apocalyptic life in American health care - primodemus
https://meaningness.com/metablog/post-apocalyptic-health-care
======
brudgers
My intuition is that the fragmentation of the US health care system is a
queuing problem with interdependencies among many many small jobs. It runs on
a system with high costs for context switches. The deadlines are real but
indeterminate. Priorities for jobs are not assigned in a way that relates to
getting the work done.

